# Do trunk mount racks scratch your car paint?



## kplender (Aug 16, 2011)

I need to get a 3-bike rack and I can't decide which way to go (hitch vs trunk mount). I would like to get a rack that I can fit on both of my cars (I don't want to have to install a receiver on both of my cars). Question, do the trunk mount racks that use straps scratch your car paint? It seems to me that the constant rubbing of the rack on your car is going to scratch the paint eventually. Am I wrong?


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes they do but I have been using blue painters tape on my friends car with good results. We put tape on the car anywhere the rack touches and peel it off once we are done. The blue tape comes off really easy.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Yes, But only if they touch the paint. 

More like, they make dull spots under the feet, no matter how soft the feet are.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

It usually doesn't, until it does. In my experience it's usually only a matter of time before the paint gets scratched by the rack, sometimes it takes a few days, sometimes it's a few years, but sooner or later the rack's going to leave a mark in the paint.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

aerius said:


> It usually doesn't, until it does. In my experience it's usually only a matter of time before the paint gets scratched by the rack, sometimes it takes a few days, sometimes it's a few years, but sooner or later the rack's going to leave a mark in the paint.


Yep, and if it rests on any plastic it may eventually deform that plastic, in fact it's also really just a matter of time. Metal is a little more resistant usually, but you'll wear through the paint/chip the edges, etc.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've got some light and one deep scratch on mine. However, my tunk lid is already pretty oxidized and crappy looking so I'm not exactly careful when putting the bike rack on. I use a Bones 3 bike.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

They will. I use pieces of an old rag under the feet and that seems to help. 


Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

I put strips of inner tube under the hooks. I also put clear griptape on the paint where the feet and straps touch it. I leave the griptape on all the time.


----------



## epic510 (Dec 15, 2011)

Get the hitch rack.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Or better yet, get the Sea Sucker rack. I'm looking towards pulling the trigger on these come spring time.


----------

